

Racter: a 1980s, oddly (randomly) profound "AI" - robmil
http://www.futilitycloset.com/2012/08/15/racter/

======
robmil
Also interesting is this collection of "poetry" generated by Racter after it
was released to the general public:
<http://www.101bananas.com/poems/racter.html>

It's interesting how, long after one is aware of the complete randomness of
output like this, one's monkey brain is still prepared — against all
rationality — to read profundity into gibberish.

